# Who hunts them



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Just trying to get feel for the people on this website that hunt PD's..

Me...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

I use to before I moved to wi been 6 long years since Ive been on a prairie dog shoot


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I can not say I hunt them but I try to shoot my share of them. Now only if I could get a water cooled 223 and 22-250 then I think I could get my share of them.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

I have only shot dogs in Idaho, although they are a smaller version it was still a blast!!

I just moved out to Bismarck and would like to get into some real dog hunting this spring..


----------



## mhprecht (Oct 13, 2003)

I've shot dogs at Ft. Belnap in Montana, Thunder Basin in WY, the Cimmeron Nat'l Grassland in Kansas, and SW North Dakota. It was all good. :sniper:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I plunk a few when ever I get the chance. Not a real serious dog hunter. They are great practice and I don't like to heat my rifles up so if I shoot for an hour I like to get about four five rifles out.

I shoot them with a 223, 22-250, 243, 270, 308, 300 win mag, 44 mag, 45-70, bow and arrow, or anything else I can get my hands on. They don't run far when you hit them with a 125 gr Ballistic Tip at 3600 fps.

I shot a few this past week-end with the 308 Remington model 700P. I was interested in the terminal performance of 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars. I have had jack rabbits run when hit at 300 yards with 168 gr SMK, but the Scenars are more explosive.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Plainsman said:


> I was interested in the terminal performance of 155 gr Lapua Silver Scenars. the Scenars are more explosive.


What is a scenar?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Lapua is a company from Finland. The Scenar is their competition bullet, and has an outstanding record. The silver Scenar is the Moly coated version. This bullet has a very high ballistic coefficient. The 155 grain has about the same ballistic coefficient as a 180 gr Nosler Ballistic Tip (.505). The metaplate on the bullet is perhaps the most uniform on the market.


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks for the info plainsman.. Are the scenars available at you locally or is it something that needs to be ordered??

I plan on getting a varmit gun this winter and hopefully get out and find some dog towns this spring for some warm weather action....


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

They need to be ordered. You can get them at Midway USA and a little cheaper at Gunstop.com. With postage they will run you about $38/100 from Midway. For $46 you get 200 from Gunstop.com. I got 1000 for $200, but darn if I can find my records with an address.


----------



## Fossilman (Mar 12, 2006)

My buddy lives just east of Sidney,Montana and its in the country,we sit on his deck and fire away in the prairie field next door,hundreds of PD's there.......We use a shooting post and lots of fun....................


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

I hunt them little suckers with a passion. Almost everday after school we go out and blast 10-15. They are everywhere here.....you gotta know where to look though. Since end of February we've killed over 150. Great stuff...... :sniper:


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Good job!!

I would like to get this spring and try my hand at some long range prairie doggin!!


----------



## Westro (Apr 14, 2006)

Been "shooting" p. dogs for the last 12+ years. LOVE IT. It has grown into a culture with my father and I. We have even started some video.


----------

